# Romanian Embassy in Dubai?



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know the address of the Romanian Embassy in Dubai?

I googled it but I'm not familiar with the area.

Your help is appreciated


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ramiloutfi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the address of the Romanian Embassy in Dubai?
> 
> ...


the embassy is in abu dhabi:

Romania, Embassy in Abu Dhabi ( UAE ) 
P.O.Box : 70416 
Telephone : 02-4459919 
Fax : 02-4461143 
Email : [email protected]


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Cami,

So I guess there isn't one in Dubai then. Do you know the exact address?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Side note. Everyone should have their embassy on speed dial and one of the first things they do when they get here, is learn where it is.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ramiloutfi said:


> Thanks Cami,
> 
> So I guess there isn't one in Dubai then. Do you know the exact address?


you guess? i just told you there isn't one...

while there are countries that one embassies in more than one city here, the capital being abu dhabi, our embassy is in abu dhabi.

as for the address, i can drive there, but wouldn't know the exact street and number. i'll post here what official info i have, and you can go to abu dhabi, look for the embassy area (somewhere left off the main road as you turn off at delma street, from what i remember), and check it out for yourself.

2nd Str., Nr.9, W(14/1) plot No.13 at Al Rodha Area 
PO Box 70416 
Abu Dhabi 
United Arab Emirates 
Phone:
+971-2-6666346
+971-2-4459919
Fax:
+971-2-6651598
+971-2-4461143
Email:
[email protected]



if i found it, i'm sure you can too.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

ok calm down 

Thanks anyway, I will find it


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ramiloutfi said:


> ok calm down
> 
> Thanks anyway, I will find it


i apologize if i came across as harsh, but to reply your initial question, i googled the embassy and came up with a result in 5 seconds. then you got back to the initial question, and so i googled the address and got another answer in 5 secs.

is the internet down where you are?...


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

haha..no worries  I also googled and got the same address you gave me but I also found an address in Dubai for a Romanian Consulate Office.... I drove to the exact address today but found nothing, I guess it is an old office.:

Address: Dubai, Jumeirah Al-Sherif No.356/17 P.O.Box 73 765 Dubai 
Phone.: 0091/4/39.40.580 
Fax: 00971/4/39.40.992 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ramiloutfi said:


> haha..no worries  I also googled and got the same address you gave me but I also found an address in Dubai for a Romanian Consulate Office.... I drove to the exact address today but found nothing, I guess it is an old office.:
> 
> Address: Dubai, Jumeirah Al-Sherif No.356/17 P.O.Box 73 765 Dubai
> Phone.: 0091/4/39.40.580
> ...


the address i have for our consulate is 

Jumeirah 1, Community 332, Street 12B, Villa 44 (behind Spinneys)

you can also try the map attached here. from what i know, the consulate is still there.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool...thanks Cami


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ramiloutfi said:


> Cool...thanks Cami


sure, no problem. good luck.


----------

